# Was ist die richtige Lizenz für mich?



## A.T. (21. Sep 2006)

Hallo,
kennt sich hier irgendwer mit Lizenzen aus?

Es geht darum das ich meine Diplomarbeit gerne als OpenSource ins Netz stellen will.
Habe vom Prof. die Genehmigung dazu, weil eigentlich hat die FH ja die Rechte an der Arbeit.
Nur wie mache ich das jetzt am besten und welche sollte man da auswählen?
Gibt es irgendwo gute Erklärungen dazu?

Um das zu entscheiden muss man sicher mehr Wissen, aber ich weiß nicht was ich noch dazu schreiben sollte…

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Anmeldeboykottierer (21. Sep 2006)

Hi,
was du auf jeden Fall aufschreiben solltest ist, was genau du erlauben und was du auf jeden Fall verbieten/vermeiden möchtest.
Es gibt sehr unterschiedliche Lizenzmodelle. Neben den großen gibt es halt auch immer die Möglichkeit der individuellen / eigenen Lizenz.
Ansonsten lohnt sich ein Blick auf die "bekannten":

BSD Lizenz
MPL (Mozilla Public License)
GPL/LGPL (wobei letztere im aktuellsten Entwurf entfällt)
Das wären erstmal die wichtigsten (gibt auch noch andere bekannte und derivate).

Was du dir überlegen solltest ist, ob deine Arbeit kommerziell genutzt werden darf oder nicht, ob der Code verändert werden darf oder nicht (darauf komm ich gleich zurück) und ob die SW die diesen Code verwendet auch wieder OpenSource sein muss oder nicht.
Was Veränderungen am Code angeht, so sind diese in der Regel immer mit einer veröffentlichung unter gleicher Lizenz verbunden. Zudem müssen dort dann auch in der Regel Verweise auf das Original und den Autor erhalten bleiben.

Die GPL ist so ziemlich die strengste Fassung. Hier muss jedes Programm dass auf ein GPL Bibliothek zugreift auch wieder OpenSource sein. 
Bei der LGPL ist das ein wenig lockerer gehandhabt. Wird die Bibliothek nur dynamisch (zur Laufzeit) gelinkt, so darf der Code auch closed-Source sein. 
Die MPL verlangt, dass der MPL Code als OpenSource mitgeliefert werden muss (inkl. allen Verweisen auf die Herkunft), das restliche Programm kann aber beliebig aufgebaut und closed source sein.
Bei der BSD bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher.

Das ist auch keine Liste die nur im geringsten Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit besitzt. Natürlich gibt es noch viele weitere Punkte, die Lizenzen findest du aber alle sehr leicht online. Da kannst du dann genauer schauen. Das sollte dir nur erstmal einen groben Überblick geben. 

Wie gesagt, sag erstmal was du auf jeden Fall erlauben möchtest und was auf gar keinen Fall. Im Moment wird auch gerne zwei gleisig gefahren, so dass du für die kostenlose/nicht kommerzielle Nutzung dein Programm unter die GPL stellst, also jedes Programm hier OpenSource sein muss, dass die verwendet, du aber für kommerzielle Zwecke dann eine andere Lizenz anbietest (z.B. eine Lizensierung, die man kaufen muss).

Gruß Der Anmeldeboykottierer


----------



## hupfdule (23. Sep 2006)

Unter http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/license-list.html findest du ein Liste aller freien Lizenzen, mit je einer kurzen Beschreibung.


----------

